# Any Hamburgers here?

## dirkfanick

Gibt's hier wiewo ein paar Hamburger?

Suche Kontakte bzw. Lokalitäten wo linux kein Problem ist und ein paar terminals herumstehen.

----------

## Uli Sing

SCNR.  :Very Happy: 

Ja ich weiß, ich bin doof, konnt' aber heut' einfach ned an mich halten. Schlagt mich!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toralf

Nun ja : http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/McDonalds-Deutschland-setzt-auf-Linux-88493.html

----------

## Uli Sing

MäcDee in einer Vorreiterrolle zur Einführung freier SW?

Sollte mal wieder einen amerikanischen Genusstempel aufsuchen.   :Wink: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Darf/kann man als Hamburger veganer sein?

----------

## Max Steel

Klar, gibt ja den Veggie Burger

----------

## dirkfanick

Der isst mit Käse.

Der Salat ist glaube ich vegan.

McDonalds ist immer gut wenn nichts mehr geht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sieh mal bei einigen hier auf die Daten links neben ihren Beiträgen.  :Wink: 

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> SCNR. 
> 
> Ja ich weiß, ich bin doof, konnt' aber heut' einfach ned an mich halten. Schlagt mich!   

 

Eins muss ich McDonalds lassen: Die wissen wenigstens wie Grafik geht.

Und nicht so: http://fanick.de/

Aber meine ex-familie antwortet mir eh nicht mehr.

Oder so: http://www.hamburg.de/

Oder so: http://norderstedt.de/

ps: Und geschlagen wird sowieso niemand!

----------

## Uli Sing

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Und nicht so: http://fanick.de/

 

Is doch garned so übel. Naja, einzig der Gentleman links außen wirkt etwas missraten.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dirkfanick

genau der wird da bald nicht mehr sein.

die annulierung familiärer beziehungen ist längst eingereicht. leider. tut mir leid.

n gentleman wollte der nämlich so nie sein.

----------

## Uli Sing

Alles recht und schön aber konzentrieren wir uns doch auf's Wesentliche: Erzähl uns mehr von Francisca.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Kenn ich nicht. Nichtmal den Geburtstag.

tja, das haben wir jetzt davon.

----------

## Uli Sing

Garnix haben wir und außerdem spreche ich wohl im Namen aller, wenn ich Dir versichere, dass es nun wirklich nicht der Tag ihres Geburtstages ist, was uns an Francisca interessiert.

Nun gut, wir wollen ned ungeduldig erscheinen, aber es wäre jetzt für alle Beteiligten das Beste, wenn Du baldmöglichst die gewünschten Informationen beschaffst. Also sieh zu, dass Du in die Gänge kommst, bevor's kein Euro, Europa und gentoo mehr gibt.

----------

## dirkfanick

Na was haben wir den da für einen süßen googlehupf?

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Garnix haben wir und außerdem spreche ich wohl im Namen aller,
> 
> Größenwahn?
> 
>  wenn ich Dir versichere, dass es nun wirklich nicht der Tag ihres Geburtstages ist, was uns an Francisca interessiert.
> ...

 

Ich suche jemand ganz anderes (derzeit nicht mehr).

----------

## Uli Sing

Die Antworten lauten ja, ja, ja und nein.

Bevor wir jetzt weitermachen muss ich Dich nochmal mit einer Frage behelligen. Bist' auch wirklich sicher, dass Du in HH wohnst? Könnte es ned zufällig doch eher Berlin sein? Schau' doch bitte nochmal zur Sicherheit nach.

Nein, mach das nicht. War'n blöder Scherz.  :Very Happy: 

Oh, tut mir übrigens leid, dass es Dir in der UCL ned sonderlich gefallen hat. Auf die wirklich guten Threads haben Gäste allerdings auch keinen Zugriff...

Wie dem auch sei. Zumindest ist Googlebot von diesem dämlichen Zaubererthread vollends begeistert.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Pozilei?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oh! http://fanick.de/ ist jetzt eine Baustelle, und die Namensliste ist _irgendwie_ anders. ...

Wie dem auch sei, toralf und ich (zwei Beispiele) sind Hamburgers. Soviel zum Abschweifen und zurück zur Eröffnungsfrage.  :Wink: 

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> und die Namensliste ist _irgendwie_ anders. ...

 

Einer wurde von der Pozilei beim Notebook-Betteln erwischt. Seitdem fehlt er beim Nachtessen.

----------

## dirkfanick

von mir aus könnt ihr die vollspamen.

----------

